# How did you learn to manual?



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to learn how to manual over rollers and step up boxes etc....how did you learn is there a trick to it? just practice? is it easier to learn on a hardtail or fs bike?

anyways to all who can roll on the back wheel props, cause it looks BA!!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

it is a lot easier to learn on a hardtail. Find an empty field and try it until you find your balance point. Although it is scary, going fast makes it easier.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Practice all the time. Seriously. I try to go between cracks in the pavement or bumps on the trail. It is a bit easier on a hardtail but you can still learn on a FS bike (just gotta get off the back more). Try learning on a slight downhill and keep your finger ready on the rear brake so you don't loop out.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

can you wheelie at all?

baby steps. slight incline. seat up. rock a lil forward and then pull back a bit with shoulders while getting on the pedals a bit. since ur going up, you will be much less likely to spin out trying to keep front end up.

get the feel for the balance point and/or turning. it will start off just being survival. but after you figure out how to steer with ur hips(bikes got to lean a bit to turn just like when front wheel on ground.)

then start going down the hill. one thing thats extra scary and fun/helpful is to try and slow down when u are manualing. which means that you will have to get ur rear tire what feels like WAAAAY out infront of you to the point ur just gonna land on ur ass. then make sure u dont grab brake so hard that u slam down. just enough to keep the bike from tipping over backwards.

so yeah. those are some tips. now go practice every danm day for a month and you should get somewhere.

good luck


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

How did I learn to manual??

well I was all alone one night after coming home from the strip bar...I was a little warmed up from the show and alcohol....had some lotion......and it was natural


----------



## dmar123 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats called masturbation two completely different things:rockon:


----------



## stuffshredman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it's easier to learn:
on a hardtail (don't have to worry about susp rebound on lift off),
with platform pedals (easy to bail),
wider tires (easier to balance side to side), 
disc brakes (better modulation)

Keep a finger on your back brake in case you start to head off the back

Keep your arms fully extended, remain standing, and use your hips to maintain balance. If front wheel getting too high, move hips forward, and if front wheel too low, move hips backward.

For manualing obstacles on the trail, use the same lift-off technique.. and you'll typically want to unweight the rear wheel just as it hits the obstacle.

Mostly, practice, practice, and don't worry about looking like a barney for a while

Have fun!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dmar123 said:


> thats called masturbation two completely different things:rockon:


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

cicatrix said:


> it is a lot easier to learn on a hardtail. Find an empty field and try it until you find your balance point. Although it is scary, going fast makes it easier.


Agreed. I learned in a field as well. It took me 3 solid months (I'm a slow learner) but it finally clicked. Going faster makes it much easier. I think a DJ would be best to learn on due to short stem and short chainstays.

Best of luck brotha!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

stuffshredman said:


> I think it's easier to learn:
> on a hardtail (don't have to worry about susp rebound on lift off),
> with platform pedals (easy to bail),
> wider tires (easier to balance side to side),
> ...


How does one unweight the back wheel while manualing??


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Unweighting the back wheel in a manual isn't as hard as it sounds. You kinda "squat" a bit more and pop up to unweight or even loft the bike over obstacles. I'd recommend watching some BMX videos or pretty much anything with Ryan Leech (dude's a manual machine...)


----------



## stuffshredman (Jan 23, 2007)

Beat me to it, Ken!

Here's a good video with Aaron Chase... 
How to Manual with Aaron Chase - YouTube
he does some unweighting in the opening scenes


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

bmx bike, flats, wide tires. like happy gilmore says, its all in the hips.

youtube, practice, not being afraid to land off the back of the bike.

if you can ride a wheelie, feeling the balance point, then a manual will come along quickly.


----------

